# If not pretzels for Bush, what would be a better snack?



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

I was reading a humor take on the President's pretzel choking incident yesterday (click here for article)... here is some of what was mentioned.

What would be a better snack for the President?


----------



## calicoskies (Dec 6, 2001)

Well, when my kids were all babies/toddlers they did ok with Cheerios! He could munch those and probably not have too much trauma. 



***I make fun, but I admire him greatly, I am proud of our President and I voted for him.***


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

String cheese should go down easier! (Sorry, my Wisconsin bias is showing.)


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Afghani food?? 
Seriously, I read some recipes about Afghani food quite a few years ago and it's supposed to be very good. That is when they get it and don't end up starving in some refugee camp in Pakistan 
i mean maybe it would help Bush with his international relations. Americans could insist that as their democratic right over their President that he has international snack food cooked for him which is changed every month.
I mean it's only snack food. . . the last one had his entire sex life scrutinised . . .


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Gummy worms.


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Isa
what are gummy worms??
(sorry ignorant European)


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Smoked eel.

No, Jalapeno jelly beans.....
No, sorry, that was Reagan.

Oh, yeah, since he's such a down-home, folksy kind of rich Texan (from Maine)-
Oleo sandwiches on Sunbeam bread.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Sounds yummy FnF....But I think I would have to agree with you.
peanuts and Billy bear also have been done before.

Rachel...Gummy worms are this gelatineses mass of suger and food coloring that dentist just love (If you have children)


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

How about "Zwiebeck" crackers... you know, they are like big teething biscuits you give to infant with newly-emerging. They are so hard you have to 'gum' them to disolve. No choking risk here!:lips:


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

I think the prez should be munching on some good old jerky ,
preferably Camel Jerky that is ..................................


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

They are just like gummy bears but shape like worms.  


I'd be at lost to explain what they are. It must be something like fruit gum or jelly. 

Help!!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Not popcorn. It can cause infection when part of corn get stuck between a teeth and gum.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Dried wasabi green peas.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I think they just need to make sure they have a "Heimlich" guy close by at all times
That and maybe Jello.


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

Although I didn't vote for him (and if I could, I would have voted against him), I hope he will not go down as America's favorite "pretzeldent."

I think he should be eating broccoli (with cheese sauce) just so that he can set himself apart from his father.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)




----------



## terri (Jan 9, 2002)

How about a nice bowl of oatmeal? Gives you a warm, fuzzy feeling without any choking hazards.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I heard he requested those pretzels. They are all over the White House. Where ever there was a clinton cigar , now sits a large pretzel log. He is learning from clintons mistakes, he can eat the evidence.


----------



## chouxbacca (Aug 10, 2001)

how about a cow pie?
it would be great to fill his mouth with something potentially useful.




sorry calico skies, didnt really mean it.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

jello gigglers, they just slide down.....no choking hazards!

my question, no one wanted to watch the game with him??? .......where was carl rove? vice prez? the kids? yikes. 
do not leave this man alone with snack foods!


----------

